# Few questions for a Handyman or Contractor in VA



## ButlerDesigns (Nov 27, 2006)

I am about to open my own Handman/Construction Business in 07. I have a few questions and have done so much research, but nothing really answers my questions. I am a very Handyman and have been for many years. I am about to take my Contractor A Exam in the next month. If I have my A license what other license do you in VA? Virginia is very very strict as you all know. I mean is it even worth spending all that money for the A license if I will need 3 other license? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Go ahead and get the Class 'A'. It may be overkill for small handyman stuff, but if you ever start doing bigger jobs then you will already have it.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Also in VA you are reqired to obtain a county business license available from your local court house


----------



## ButlerDesigns (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for the reply. I planned on the A license, but wasn't sure if it was an over kill. I do pretty much everything except heavy electrical and plumbing and call in subs to do these. Recently renovated my mothers home completely. I am new to this board and really enjoy the quick responses. Again I appreciate it!

John


----------



## ButlerDesigns (Nov 27, 2006)

I forgot. I have already received my Virginia State license cause im an LLC, so I think that cuts out getting a license for each county. If I was Sole Proprietorship then I believe I would then have to go through each county. There is so much research I have done over past few months, it's crazy. Now I know why others do not want to start businesses. THanks

John


----------



## guza (May 22, 2008)

*quick question*

if i'm not going to be doing any big major jobs.....and if i'm not gonna mess with electric...pluming ....HVAC....i dont really need a contractors licence to open a Handyman shop in Virginia ? 

bottom line my question is what licences do i need to have to open a handyman shop? 

thanks


----------

